# cool edit  erkennt beat nicht!



## ollekk (19. März 2009)

hallo leute!
also ich hab folgendes: ich lade meine beat in cool edit ganz normal  rein.
dann zieh ich ihn auf ne spur aber cool  edit erkennt den beat nich er gitb lediglich ein rauschen wieder...muss oder kann man die datei umwandeln so das cool edit sie erkennt oder was muss ich tun?...kann es auch sein das die datei geschützt ist das man das mit absicht gemacht hat damit man den beat nicht verwenden kann?..

danek schon ma im vorraus ..peace ollekk


----------



## Matze (19. März 2009)

Wie lädst du ihn rein, welches Format, kommt ne Fehlermeldung?

Achte bitte gemäß der Netiquette bitte auf deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung, da wird in diesem Forum Wert drauf gelegt

PeaZz


----------



## ollekk (19. März 2009)

Hi!
Jo also das is ganz normal mp3 Format.
Ich öffne Cool Edit und zieh den Beat mit linker Maustaste dann links am Rand in die Liste da bei Cool Edit. Es kommt keine Fehlermeldeung nur es öffnet sich ein Fenster wo man irgentwelche Einstellungen machen kann ( Zahleneinstellung) . Bei alles anderen Beats kommt das nicht! Gruß Ollekk


----------



## The_Maegges (19. März 2009)

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass dein Instrumental (sry, ich weigere mich das Ganze "Beat" zu nennen, da ich eine andere Definition von "Beat" verfolge) in einem Format vorliegt, das Cool Edit nicht unterstützt.

Das ist auch an der Zahleneingabe zu erkennen, die kommt oft, wenn das Format nicht richtig interpretiert werden kann.

Versuch mal Folgendes:
Mach dein Instrumental mit Winamp auf, gehe in die Optionen und stelle unter "Ausgabe" den Diskwriter ein. Damit kannst du die MP3 als Wave-Datei abspeichern, mit der dürfte Cool Edit dann klar kommen.


----------



## ollekk (24. März 2009)

jo ich nochma!

Also das mit Winamp is ne gute Idee. Habs auch versucht nur irgentwie speichert der das nich neu ab..ich bin auf die Einstellungen gegangen wie du´s beschrieben hast aber da tut sich irgentwie nix kein plan ..vllt raff ichs nich richtig.
Also das Instrumental is aber wie jedes andere auch eine mp3-Audiodatei.
Da frag ich mich warum jede andere geht nur die nicht!?
Also wie speicher ich das dann auch zB aufm deskop ab als wav Datei?


----------



## Matze (24. März 2009)

Mir ist das mit WinAmp immer zu kompliziert.
Ich würde es schnell mit Audacity schnell umwandeln.


----------



## ollekk (25. März 2009)

so ich hab da noch was!
Kann es sein das Cool Edit alle Einstellungen speichert die man irgentwann mal gemacht hat?
Also ich habe vor einigen monaten mal versucht in den Einstellungen was zu verändern und das is total in die hose gegangen sodas ich alles wieder zurückstellen wollte aber das alles natürlich nicht mehr geklappt hat.
Ich hab dann alles deinstalliert und nochma neu auf den Rechner gespielt aber irgentwie hab ich das gefühl das da immer noch etwas nich stimmt.

Geht das? 

Gruß Ollekk


----------



## Matze (26. März 2009)

ollekk hat gesagt.:


> Kann es sein das Cool Edit alle Einstellungen speichert die man irgentwann mal gemacht hat?


Wäre ja blöd, wenn nicht. ^^



ollekk hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab dann alles deinstalliert und nochma neu auf den Rechner gespielt aber irgentwie hab ich das gefühl das da immer noch etwas nich stimmt.
> 
> Geht das?


Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie Cool edit Einstellungen speichert, aber theoretisch ist dass schon möglich, wenn du es nicht vorher vollständig deinstalliert hast.


----------

